# Help tracking down WorldLawn mower belt



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Hey guys!

So a buddy has a Worldlawn tractor from Lowes. The belt broke and Lowes says they no longer support this mower (its not old!). Anyway, the only info on the belt is "R20 X 1600". And the belt number in the manual says 2832085.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm seeing it as a 1/2" flat belt.... 
This website shows a 2832085*A* as 28", and a 2832085*B* as a 32".

https://www.worldlawn.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/28X-32X-PARTS-MANUAL-REV-20190710.pdf


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Thanks Bob! So when I google that 2832085B (his is 32"), then it has just a few random sites that offer it. Like this one:

https://www.rcpw.com/worldlawn-parts/genuine/2832085B.html

Probably no way of sourcing one locally just by size I guess. I will send him this info and see what he wants to do. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Since it's a flat belt, you could probably run a flat-ribbed alternator belt. I'd take the belt to your local auto parts store and when the kid behind the counter gives you that dazed and confused look, tell him a 1/2" x 32" flat, ribbed, and see if he can dazzle you.


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Once again, you are the man!


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

These days, very few belts, flat belts, v-belts, serpentine belts, are so specialized that a non-original cannot be found to replace one from a manufacturer no longer supporting parts. I bet "Worldlawn" is just a name on a product built by someone else. 

I used to work for Dayco, before Parker bought the hydraulic hose part of Dayco. After Parker bought Dayco, Dayco continued in the belts market. Good info on belt applications and cross-matching or fitting a belt to an application:
http://www.daycoproducts.com/parts?qt=45


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Actually, this web page could be a better source: 
http://www.daycoproducts.com/parts?category_id=1086

Could even consider using the right length and width serpentine belt, installed with the flat side against the pulleys on your lawn mower. 
http://www.daycoproducts.com/dayco®-gold-label®-belt


----------



## Levdeb (May 3, 2020)

Super helpful! Thank you!


andyvh1959 said:


> Actually, this web page could be a better source:
> http://www.daycoproducts.com/parts?category_id=1086
> 
> Could even consider using the right length and width serpentine belt, installed with the flat side against the pulleys on your lawn mower.
> http://www.daycoproducts.com/dayco®-gold-label®-belt


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

You're welcome. Most people aren't aware of the wealth of details on belts is available at Dayco. I worked with many of the engineers at Dayco back in the late 90's.


----------

